# The EU law on docking is stupid.



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am starting to lose my rag! 

My boy has his whole tail because EU law states that breeds can only be docked if they are working dogs. 

Mac seems to every two months or so split his tail open by banging it against something. I then have to paint on liquid skin bandage in order to stop the bleeding. I am sick of this constant cycle of bloody tail!!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I was lucky, I bought Darcy 3 years ago with tail docked and dew claws removed, and a certificate to prove it was lawful, I just cant stand these crazy laws this country....anti hunt anti docking yet there are all sorts of abuse going on over here with old folk and kids etc etc.....sorry rant over ....for now..


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I guess we are just fortunate that for now it is acceptable in Canada and as far as CKC goes. Dharma had her dew claws and her tail docked a day or two after birth. After reading about the issues of split tail and surgeries...... Why is it such an issue then? I know my puppy would probably have issues if she had a tail because she is always wagging it violently and the way she tears around the house on a regular basis.


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

would the vet not remove Mac's tail on the grounds of repeated injury/ unnecessary pain etc?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Try a spray called Seal to Heal. Fantastic stuff. Recommended it to a breeder up North who was at her wits end, and they have also found it great.

You can find it on the internet, but if you have a problem getting it Born - let me know as I have a large can you can have. 

I love to see my dog wagging his tail it is so much a part of him. Sadly, our Gt Dane, who has had his tail docked for medical reasons does not wag anymore which is very sad.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone else on the forum just had the same thing - I think the thread was called operation tail off. Anyway, check it out, they had to dock the tail after all.


----------



## Iwantavizsla (Apr 15, 2014)

I this in North America or England?!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Hotmischief

We have tried spray before but Mac now freaks at the hissing sound!

So now we use Germolene New Skin which you can paint on. 

I am just tired of him splitting it every couple months. Seems like he constantly is either just healing from the last split or has just split so never a healthy tail.


----------

